# UPS brokage fee's!!



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought an iphone from ebay and the seller is using ups as shipping method and has $400.00 insurance on it. And i called ups and asked them will i have to pay brokerage fee's and she said yes it will be around $60.00  thats just crazy that i have to throw $60.00 away for nothing. The seller is in US Washington and Im in canada vancouver. He hasnt shipped it yet so what do i do? change the shipping method, get rid of the $400 shipping insurance and get charged no fees?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Question for you, when you say brokerage fees do you mean customs duty. I'm a bit rusty on the tariff but I think cell phones are free under 8517.12 or 8517.18 [ not sure what the iPhone is classed as ] if that is the case your brokerage is too high at $60. It's been a while but because it is duty free I also think it is also GST free [ they tend to go together ] however if you have GST then that may be a part of the $60 dollars. If you contact your local Customs Office they can help ... they don't bite they are pretty good people to deal with.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

yes she the lady on the phone said something about some type of fee's i can quite remember


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd get them to ship US Post or look elsewhere... UPS is brutal for that...


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

daniels said:


> I bought an iphone from ebay and the seller is using ups as shipping method and has $400.00 insurance on it. And i called ups and asked them will i have to pay brokerage fee's and she said yes it will be around $60.00  thats just crazy that i have to throw $60.00 away for nothing. The seller is in US Washington and Im in canada vancouver. He hasnt shipped it yet so what do i do? change the shipping method, get rid of the $400 shipping insurance and get charged no fees?


UPS charges criminal brokerage fees to Canadian customers and it will be more than $60. I think their brokerage fees to calculate the $52.00 in GST and PST (approximate) they will collect $46.60 + Tax for a total of $98.60. There are a number of posts on this board about this - it's not pretty. You can see their rate charts for charges here: UPS: Rates for Customs Clearance into Canada

Your best bet would be USPS Priority Mail International. Good rates, tracking number and only $5 in fees for the $52 in taxes you're going to pay anyways.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Should i get the seller to ship it using USPS? ship it as a gift and get a tracking number but not get insurance then there's no way of them knowing how much the item is worth? I've gotten a $200.00 video camera shipped to me using usps and had to pay absolutely no fees


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

daniels said:


> Should i get the seller to ship it using USPS? ship it as a gift and get a tracking number but not get insurance then there's no way of them knowing how much the item is worth? I've gotten a $200.00 video camera shipped to me using usps and had to pay absolutely no fees


I would either way - USPS/Canada Post calculates the taxes due on the insured value or the declared value which ever is higher. The $5 fee is standard no matter if your taxes are $3 or $300

Marking as a gift and paying no taxes is a gamble - if you get caught as customs will open a package occasional to check contents (they have done this to me a couple of times) if you get caught the penalties are not small.

The better way to do this I'm told is to insure normally but declare the contents as a sales return or warranty return.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

so i have no other choice but to pay the fees?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Does Purolators and fedex have the same costs?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You have to pay the taxes - Fedex is expensive so no savings as it's only overnight they will ship.

Puro will lose it.

USPS all the way.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

how much will i end up paying usps for the fees any idea?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Purolater doesn't really operate in the US, so it's a non issue with respect to a shipment originating in the US. Purolater does however use a contract carrier for shipments from Canada to international destinations including the US.

FedEx Express includes brokerage fees in the price, but FedEx Ground is the same as UPS Standard and charges brokerage fees. A brokerage fee is a fee charged for clearing the shipment through Canada Customs and is separate from any duties and taxes. UPS fees are grossly overpriced.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes i know that UPS and Fedex charge alot of money for the fees, So should i let the seller know ship it with usps and include a tracking number and insurance for $200.00 and tell him to write the value is $200.00 USD instead of $400?


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

*Do your own clearance/entry*

It is possible to do your own clearance/goods entry into Canada.

You will have to fill out and process the forms yourself, and pay any relevant duties and taxes. If I remember correctly you will have to complete a form and fax it to UPS (basically saying that you're going to handle your own customs clearance). 

Call Canada Customs, and call the UPS Brokerage - they can probably tell you how to proceed and remit the amounts owing without the intervention of a broker (I am sure this is possible for personal shipments).

Note: You'll still be paying any duties and taxes on the item, and it is a bit of a hassle filling out forms, faxing them, making payments etc. - but you won't be giving UPS their fee.

If it is shipped US Post -> Canada Post there is a small ($5 or so) processing fee. FedEx and Purolator also charge a brokerage fee - but in my experience it is less than UPS' although many do feel it is also a rip-off. (UPS once charged me $25 "brokerage fee" to process a duty free/tax exempt item and collect $0.00... and that's just one reason to love 'em! tptptptp.)

I found this via google (I "cheated" - you need to know that the importation form is a "B15" to easily turn up this result:

Avoiding UPS/FedEx brokerage fees Ronblog

Deep in the post is the response that the blogger got from CBSA:



> In some instances, an individual who has imported goods by courier may wish to pay the duties and taxes owing for a shipment released under the Courier Program rather than using the accounting services of the courier or agent. Such shipments do not have to be accounted for at the office of release, but may be accounted for at any CBSA office. In situations such as these, the courier does not automatically release the shipment to the importer, but holds the goods until the importer presents satisfactory proof that the appropriate duties and taxes have been paid directly to the CBSA. In most cases, this would be a copy of the B15, Casual Goods Accounting Document. The importer is responsible for contacting the courier to make the necessary arrangements for this type of transaction.


Read his whole posting for CBSA's complete detailed response.

Be warned though - "technically" it is possible - but UPS apparently had demanded of some that they appear AT THE BORDER WAREHOUSE in person with the proof of payment before they will release the package to the importer.

Read the comments on the post for some others' experiences and issues with UPS.

For my part - if a company or an eBay seller ONLY ships UPS - I look for another place to buy the item. It isn't usually worth the hassle and expense.

US Post, accurately described and insured has always worked for me.

Good luck!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i found out that they dont charge any fees on the flat rate box's from usps. So i am going to ask the seller to ship it with the flat rate box


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never had extra fees when using USPS to Canada via Canada Post, not even the taxes. 

*UPS should never be used for US to Canada shipments, ever.* They flat out lie to the sender when they explicitly state they want all costs paid up front so that the recipient doesn't get hosed. They'll say that this fee includes brokerage, then turn around and charge the recipient anyway.

I've had birthday presents for my daughter arrive with brokerage fees that exceeded the value of the "gift". Brokerage fees on used goalie gear has also been well in excess of what I paid for the item. I had a $500 brokerage fee applied to a used, private transaction, made in Canada, pair of goalie pads that I paid $200 for. Then, the UPS people flat out refused to let me do my own brokerage, claiming they already did it and I agreed to that in advance (when I never did any such thing). My only option was to refuse the shipment and eat the $200 I was already out.

Fed Ex is expensive up front, but the total charge is less than UPS, because it includes brokerage. It's still not as good as USPS/CP, but at least it's more up front that UPS.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Just to let everyone know i asked the seller to ship it with usps flat rate box. Lets hope that i get lucky this time too and get charged no fees


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

You picked the best option, but the earlier information that there are no fees on a USPS flat rate box is misleading.

In a nutshell -
Anything coming into Canada is subject to duty, GST and PST (or HST) no matter how it's shipped - USPS, UPS, Fedex whatever.
Both UPS and Fedex either charge a separate brokerage fee (over and above the duty and GST/PST) or for certain high-priced services they already include the brokerage fee in the sipping cost.
The brokerage fee is for the work UPS or Fedex do to clear the items through customs.

If the item is shipped USPS, the customs people essentially do the brokerage for small shipments - you don't pay extra for it. They get paid with our tax dollars.
The $5.- fee people mentioned is actually a Canada Post COD fee because Canada Post collects any duty or taxes due on behalf of Canada Customs.

Now - as to custom charges....items from a commercial seller valued at less than $C20.- incur no custom or tax charges; items from personal friends sent as gifts are also excempt from custom or tax charges up to a value of $C60.-
Since Canada Post doesn't collect any money in these scenarios, the $5.- COD fee doesn't apply either.

If the value of the item is more, then duty and GST, PST will apply. The percent duty depends on the country of origin, ie where it is manufactured. Most things are duty-free nowadays or the duty is really small. GST and PST is charged based on the province where the recipient of the goods lives.
If there are any duty charges or GST, PST charges, then the $5.- Canada Post COD fee applies.

That's the theory - what happens in practice is that Canada Customs is more generous when it comes to packages that are presents and they will often not charge any taxes even if the value exceeds the $C60.- amount.
But it's either all or nothing - they can't reduce the declared value or reduce the amount of tax that has to be paid.
If the shipment comes in via UPS or Fedex, you will definitely pay all the duty and taxes and brokerage fees; via Canada Post there is a chance you pay nothing if it's from a private person or you just pay the sales tax plus that $5.- COD fee.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

You are receiving a lot of misinformation in this thread.

Here are the facts:

You _may_ be charged provincial taxes and/or duty on _any_ item shipped across the border to you. 
These charges are levied by the provincial and federal governments of Canada and have nothing to do with the shipping method.

UPS often charges exorbitant and arbitrary "border clearance fees". These fees are purely for profit, and are their own, private, fees. 
For this reason alone, no Canadian should ever, ever, ever agree to delivery from outside of Canada by UPS.

Fed-Ex sometimes charges fees of this nature, but to a much lesser degree.

You will never be charged "border crossing fees", "customs clearance fees" or any other such nonsense, if shipping is via the United States Postal Service (USPS).

Just to make things a bit hazy, you may be charged a fee by Canada Customs, for the privilege of having them open and inspect your package and charge you a duty and tax.
- This fee is actually a double tax. You already pay taxes to fund Canada Customs, and I really wish someone with the wherewithal would challenge this double-taxing. 

In summary, don't have anything shipped to you across the border via UPS.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Been there, dealt with that.
> 
> Even FedEx started pulling funky stuff (started about a year ago). One month I've got SGI boxes sailing clear through customs with 7% GST, and maybe a $5 charge or something from FedEx (whatever, they're prompt and rarely smash boxes, unlike brown). The next month, the boxes are still flying through customs wuth 7% GST due-on-delivery, but FedEx is now sending me invoices for $$$ weeks after I've got the thing, for more "magical" charges.
> 
> -DN


As I mentioned earlier, with *FedEx Express* there are no brokerage charges except the $7 admin fee. Brokerage is included in the price.

*FedEx Ground*, formerly RPS does charge brokerage fees based on declared value. Same as UPS.

Here's FedEx Ground's FAQs regarding their policy:

FedEx International Ground? - Frequently Asked Questions

Both USPS and Canada Post have a size and weight limit for parcels. With oversized and/or overweight shipments there may not be a choice and a courier service may be needed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

In my experience with ordering from the US, of which I have plenty, SoyMac's comments are bang on and by far the most accurate of the reality of receiving goods shipped from the US.

Always, always go with USPS from the States, if the company you are dealing with doesn't or won't offer it, move on.

I was dealing with a wholesale printer in the States for business card printing for clients. Even with the exchange rate, nothing in Canada could come close to their prices and they did top notch work. 

They used to ship USPS to Canada but then on my last order from them they said they no longer offered it and everything was UPS. I was in a deadline crunch situation and had to have the order so I went ahead. The UPS brokerage fees were more expensive than the printing, on friggin business cards!!  Consequently they have completely lost my business because of their stupid decision not to ship via anything but UPS.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

daniels said:


> how much will i end up paying usps for the fees any idea?


Seriously, you need to work on your reading comprehension. USPS stands for US Postal Service. Not the same thing as UPS, which stands for United Parcel Service. Hope that helps.



kps said:


> Purolater doesn't really operate in the US


This will come as a HUGE shock to Purolator USA: US to Canada shipping solutions simplify shipping in Canada. Freight forwarders shipping freight in Canada and shipping from USA to Canada rely on Purolator USA



> Purolater does however use a contract carrier for shipments from Canada to international destinations including the US.


That may be, but I assure you I had trucks labelled "Purolator" drive right up to my office in Florida.


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

I also avoid UPS due to their "brokerage" fees.

However, be aware that if your insured package sent via USPS is lost or damaged, Canada Post says that the claim has to be initiated by the sender. Your sender may not want to do that. If your sender is willing to deal with the paperwork, I assume, he/she will also end up with the claim money. At that point, he/she may be just too happy to be paid twice for the same product to remember who you are. 

UPS and FedEx lets the receiver initiate a loss claim.

That's my experience. YMMV.

L


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Um, you do know that USPS hands over to Canada Post, and they own and use Purolator as their courier, right?




MacDoc said:


> You have to pay the taxes - Fedex is expensive so no savings as it's only overnight they will ship.
> 
> Puro will lose it.
> 
> USPS all the way.



The fee from Canada Post will be about $8, plus applicable taxes, if any.

The $60.00 UPS fee is a joke: it could have been over $100 or much more. UPS once tried to charge me $53 on a $17 purchase--based on its $100 "insured value." I refused delivery and the seller was asked for $70 US to send it back. He refused. UPS got to keep that $17 item. (The seller wound up sending me another item by USPS--for a $5 fee on this end from Canada Post.)


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

The "UPS brokage fee's" what?

Use USPS and use the resulting money that you save to buy a copy of Eats, Shoots and Leaves.

That will help with your box's too.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

USPS all the way. When I shop, I will only purchase if they will ship USPS. I've unfortunately lost out on a nice iPhone case because they do UPS only.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

nick24 said:


> The "UPS brokage fee's" what?
> 
> Use USPS and use the resulting money that you save to buy a copy of Eats, Shoots and Leaves.
> 
> That will help with your box's too.


Hey, I just saw ES&L perform here in Victoria! Funny guys!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

chas_m said:


> This will come as a HUGE shock to Purolator USA: US to Canada shipping solutions simplify shipping in Canada. Freight forwarders shipping freight in Canada and shipping from USA to Canada rely on Purolator USA
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, but I assure you I had trucks labelled "Purolator" drive right up to my office in Florida.


I stand by what I said. Their market share in the US is miniscule compared to UPS and FedEx. They have tried to break into that market for years without success. Perhaps now that they are owned by Canada Post, they have our tax dollars to really expand in the US.

Purolater used DHL for years to carry their international shipments (europe-rest-of-world) until DHL tried to muscle in on the Canadian and US domestic market. Now DHL lost billions and went back to Europe with it's tail between it's legs having UPS fly what's left of the domestic business.

The expedited-overnight saga continues....

Brown Bailout

:lmao:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

kps said:


> I stand by what I said. Their market share in the US is miniscule compared to UPS and FedEx. They have tried to break into that market for years without success. Perhaps now that they are owned by Canada Post, they have our tax dollars to really expand in the US.
> 
> Purolater used DHL for years to carry their international shipments (europe-rest-of-world) until DHL tried to muscle in on the Canadian and US domestic market. Now DHL lost billions and went back to Europe with it's tail between it's legs having UPS fly what's left of the domestic business.
> 
> ...


Oh so that explains why we no longer see DHL trucks in Canada  lol Well the seller is a great person he decided to ship it with the flat rate box  I will not mind paying anything less then $15.00 for the fees. I've had a $200USD video camera that i bought off ebay 5 months ago shipped via usps and the seller told me that i will receive a call some time soon from canada post asking for me to pay the fees but i got no calls and then a day after i got my video camera had to pay nothing extra for shipping  I'll let you guys know before next week friday what happens. keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

No, DHL is still around, but about as effective in the domestic market as Purolator is in the US.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

oh i havnt seen a DHL truck for atleast 6 years now


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

When you get a vendor from the US that only ships via UPS, broker it yourself. Takes 5 minutes at a Customs office and costs nothing; you pay any GST/PST or HST due and that's it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kps said:


> I stand by what I said. Their market share in the US is miniscule compared to UPS and FedEx.


Yeah, the problem is that this ISN'T "what you said."

You said:


> Purolater doesn't really operate in the US


 We weren't talking about how big their marketshare is.

I was just pointing out that your original quote was untrue. Nothing more.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Um, you do know that USPS hands over to Canada Post, and they own and use Purolator as their courier, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is about right. Remember you're dealing with an idiot in a cubicle 1000 miles away. The BEST way to remedy these types of situations is to accept the package, call the number on the customs documents and let them know there was an error on the commercial invoice. Believe it or not, they factor in shipping charges. $15 item + $10 shipping = $25 item, brokerage fee + gst and pst on $25 is about $22 you'll have to shell out. Anything UNDER $20 is exempt. SO, all you need to do is fill out a commercial invoice for $19 CDN, n/c shipping and fax it over to them. 4-6 weeks later you get a chq in your mailbox for the fees you paid. It has worked for me twice already.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

oh will the check be on my name to pay or the owner of the house? Hope its not me since i dont own the house i just rent here


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

it will go to the person on the commercial invoice.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Its been shipped today and within 4 hours now 

Electronic Shipping Info Received, October 22, 2009
Shipment Accepted; October 22, 2009, 2:55 pm, EVERETT, WA
Acceptance, October 22, 2009, 2:53 pm, EVERETT, WA 

I wonder if it will be here by next week Tuesday  ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

USPS International services are not what they once used to be ... it just took a full 21 days for me to get a International Priority Air package from california. it used to take about 4-5 days. There's another package I'm waiting on that is stuck in USPS hell .. it's been just over 2 weeks and it's from California as well.

If you're in a hurry for something then USPS might not be the best choice currently ... That said I've recently received packages from DHL and Fedex that were both international (from overseas -- Hong Kong and Bombay) that arrived within 3 days of shipping with very reasonable brokerage fees ($10 flat) and the shipping fees were included as part of the purchase -- didn't pay a premium for them. 

It's always a crap shoot with these shipping companies, changes month to month.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

mguertin said:


> USPS International services are not what they once used to be ... it just took a full 21 days for me to get a International Priority Air package from california. it used to take about 4-5 days. There's another package I'm waiting on that is stuck in USPS hell .. it's been just over 2 weeks and it's from California as well.


Hate to tell you this but it's UPS (Brown) who has the USPS Air mail contract. FedEx used to have it, but lost the latest bid to UPS. They fly it up here and Canada Post picks it up for sorting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

kps said:


> Hate to tell you this but it's UPS (Brown) who has the USPS Air mail contract. FedEx used to have it, but lost the latest bid to UPS. They fly it up here and Canada Post picks it up for sorting.


That's not a surprise and explains why the service levels have changed. it used to be fairly quick, now it's painfully slow.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

it says now that my item left US AMC SEATTLE WA (USPS), this is like the quickest something has gotten this far with usps.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Just got into customs an hour ago i never knew that canada post works on sundays! 

VANCOUVER-International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


----------



## Isyla (Oct 26, 2009)

USPS is the best method.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

yea i think so too, I'll find out in a couple of days now how much custom charges


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

its been 4 days today and its still in customs


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

daniels said:


> Just got into customs an hour ago i never knew that canada post works on sundays


Canada Post and Canada Customs are two different agencies.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

daniels said:


> its been 4 days today and its still in customs


That's fairly typical unless the pkg is expedited (FedEx overnight, etc.).


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

from past experience with Canada Post's lack of feeding updates to an American system - it will probably be in "customs" long after it's been delivered


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

which is why the when the items was enroute to canada i stopped tracking it using usps and tracked it on canada post. Canada post had the item in customs and it took usps 13 hours to update. It got to canada on sunday night so i am guessing it went to the customs place monday morning so it takes 48 hours for and item to go through customs if longer then it can take up to weeks  So I think either later tonight or mid tomorrow i should see and update or else they've held it and i need to wait for weeks.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Oct 30, 2009)

daniels said:


> I bought an iphone from ebay and the seller is using ups as shipping method and has $400.00 insurance on it. And i called ups and asked them will i have to pay brokerage fee's and she said yes it will be around $60.00  thats just crazy that i have to throw $60.00 away for nothing. The seller is in US Washington and Im in canada vancouver. He hasnt shipped it yet so what do i do? change the shipping method, get rid of the $400 shipping insurance and get charged no fees?



Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!

__________________
Watch Anime Online


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

ntvinh986 said:


> Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!
> 
> __________________
> Watch Anime Online


Welcome to ehMac :clap:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

So i called canada post today 6 days and still at customs she said that they might have held my iphone to investagate because normally an item is out of customs with in 48hours. She also said that the canada post delivery person will charge for the custom fees at my door. I hope its here soon  well i still wont be able to use it because theres no unlock for 3.1 yet


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got off the phone with UPS, they will wave any fees if you use their world wide service.. ( not the standard )
hmm. just a thought.
but everyone still pays GST.. no way out of that.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

now im just waiting to see how much the custom fee is


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Now I can use my iphone right away when i get it because the unlock for the baseband is going to be released on this wednesday On the iPhone


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post , it took exactly one week!! I hope they bill me at the end of the month instead of charging me on the door.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

daniels said:


> International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post , it took exactly one week!! I hope they bill me at the end of the month instead of charging me on the door.


They won't be collecting at the door and it will be C.O.D. - Mail Delivery Personnel don't carry means of taking your payment so they will delivery a card telling you your parcel is ready for pickup at a Postal Outlet near your home (usually after 3:00pm the same day, sometimes the next day). 

You can easily figure out how much you will owe on delivery its not a big secret and you will have to pay when you pick your package up. Do you know how much was the packaged insured for or how much did you get the seller to agree to declare it's value? Then take the highest of those values (eg: insured for $300 but declared value of $200 - your price will be based on the $300) ... you will pay GST and PST (12%) or $36.00 plus a $8.00 service fee = $44.00 due on delivery.

That's it ... there is no duty on Apple iPhones


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

So i'm going to have to pay 32$


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

does any one know how much longer i have to wait?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

RICHMOND	Item processed at postal facility


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

They left a delivey notice in the mail box today, the total amount for customs is $30.48. I'm going to go pick it up on thrusday.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

simon said:


> Then take the highest of those values (eg: insured for $300 but declared value of $200 - your price will be based on the $300) ... you will pay GST and PST (12%) or $36.00 *plus a $8.00 service fee* = $44.00 due on delivery.


Where does that $8.00 service fee come from?
I have seen that posted here on ehMac before, but I have always paid $5.00 as the Canada Post COD fee, never $8.00.

And btw - If the package was from a private person and declared as a gift, Canada Customs is supposed to deduct the "free amount" of $60.- from the total value and charge the PST and GST only on the difference.
They hardly ever do that, but those are the rules and that has also been confirmed to me by Canada Customs on two separate occasions when I phoned them about that.
I think people should send in for the refund even if it's only a fewdollars - it's about time that Canada Custom inspectors learn their own rules.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

simon said:


> They won't be collecting at the door and it will be C.O.D. - Mail Delivery Personnel don't carry means of taking your payment


Actually they do if you pay with a credit card.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

There was no credit card option for me, he said its only cash and i dont carry cash i only use debit or visa. I'm going to go pick it up today from the post office up my street.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

krs said:


> Where does that $8.00 service fee come from?
> I have seen that posted here on ehMac before, but I have always paid $5.00 as the Canada Post COD fee, never $8.00.


Could be a higher charge for businesses as opposed to personal.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Well - since daniels kept us informed every step of the way, I assume there will be a final posting that details all the fees that were charged.
I expect to see a conversion from US $ to Cdn $, then GST and PST and the COD fee.
All told a heck of a lot less I assume than having it shipped via UPS - GST and PST would have been charged by UPS anyway....and then their ridiculous high "brokerage" fee on top of that.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

arminia said:


> Actually they do if you pay with a credit card.


Not in my area for either home or business delivery - I always get a delivery notification. The reason could also be that we don't have mail delivery to the door at either location just to a Postal Box.

As for the $8.00 service fee - I'm pretty sure that's what I paid last time (I am known to be wrong too) but all my packages usually come to my place of business too so there could be a two-tier fee.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Why is there an apostrophe used in "fee's"?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got of the phone with UPS, I use World wide service - saver option... ON $2900 USD. I only paid $167.00 to clear it.. 
so that is the GST ONLY no other fees.. You are better off paying for higher delivery fee, because it covers the brokerage and handling.

I paid $85 delivery - for about 50lbs of goods. ( that are worth $2900 USD)
just thought I give my 2 cents.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

yep, I just got sucked for $55 from UPS today for a 100 repair on a logic board. Jerks. I sent it off to get repaired and thats what I get on top of the other nightmare I had (see other post in anything mac)


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your answers! I just got home an hour ago with my iphone 3G  and its syncing right now. The iphone is in great condition i was amazed to find no scratches on the screen, only 2 visible scratches on the back. I'll remember in the future to never ups for anything over $20.00.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

daniels said:


> Thanks for all your answers! I just got home an hour ago with my iphone 3G  and its syncing right now. The iphone is in great condition i was amazed to find no scratches on the screen, only 2 visible scratches on the back. I'll remember in the future to never ups for anything over $20.00.


 that is the not the proper answer, you should do your research first before jumping to conclusions... 
if you pay for World wide service - there are no fees except GST.PST


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad to know you finally got your phone and are satisfied with it. I hope it gives you many years of good service.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Just so people are aware of the costs before blaming any one


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> Why is there an apostrophe used in "fee's"?


I asked that way back on page 3, but still don't know why.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/81065-ups-brokage-fees-3.html#post883576


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

nick24 said:


> I asked that way back on page 3, but still don't know why.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/81065-ups-brokage-fees-3.html#post883576


that is where the bond fees come in.. 2.7% of the GST that they paid..
so example : item cost $100 = gst $ 5 so for them to hand over the $5 it is 
2.7% of the GST or min $ 5.85..

that would be the only fee, other wise you can still drive to the airport or GST office and clear it your self.. but I will assume your time is worth more than $5.85?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> that is where the bond fees come in.. 2.7% of the GST that they paid..
> so example : item cost $100 = gst $ 5 so for them to hand over the $5 it is
> 2.7% of the GST or min $ 5.85..
> 
> that would be the only fee, other wise you can still drive to the airport or GST office and clear it your self.. but I will assume your time is worth more than $5.85?


Are you referring to post #72?

Still makes absolutely no sense for UPS to charge $55.- total.

And besides that - if the item is declared as a returned repair, there should be no tax or fees on it - you already paid all the sales taxes when the item was initially bought.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

krs said:


> Are you referring to post #72?
> 
> Still makes absolutely no sense for UPS to charge $55.- total.
> 
> And besides that - if the item is declared as a returned repair, there should be no tax or fees on it - you already paid all the sales taxes when the item was initially bought.


yes you are right but the business that the user was doing business with did not fill out paper work properly and sent it by ground which incurs extra costs when using cheaper service.

My point is pay the extra fee for faster air service and no fees are incurred
hence he paid the $55 ..


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> My point is pay the extra fee for faster air service and no fees are incurred
> hence he paid the $55 ..


The point I wanted to make is that based on the UPS fee schedule you posted, the brokerage should have been $19.45 plus a maximum of about $13.- for GST and PST - doesn't come close to the $55.- UPS is charging even with the $5.85 bond fee.

PS: Actually, if it's a $100 US, that would bump up the brokerage to $29.-, that would bring it a bit closer to $55.- total.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

krs said:


> The point I wanted to make is that based on the UPS fee schedule you posted, the brokerage should have been $19.45 plus a maximum of about $13.- for GST and PST - doesn't come close to the $55.- UPS is charging even with the $5.85 bond fee.
> 
> PS: Actually, if it's a $100 US, that would bump up the brokerage to $29.-, that would bring it a bit closer to $55.- total.


again - I couldn't tell you how they calculated the cost... because I did not do the repair but sounds like they shipped it ground, with incorrect paper work ( non repair return )
also they did an exchange rate conversion also.. Not sure... 

But my point was if you want to avoid all those tiny hidden costs.. ship it world wide service and avoid any hidden cost, also helps if paper work is done right..

I received 4 massive servers - raids (33 lbs each ) from US to Canada from UPS, only paid $167 duties etc.., that was based on $2900 USD, so I am thrilled with UPS right now.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea the screen was like brand new I've owned a new ipod touch and it has the exact clean shiny screen I'm really suprised! But the back had a couple of scratches, everything works like new. I plan on upgrading to the newest iphone that will be released next year since I just love the texting feature its just like an ichat.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

krs said:


> The point I wanted to make is that based on the UPS fee schedule you posted, the brokerage should have been $19.45 plus a maximum of about $13.- for GST and PST - doesn't come close to the $55.- UPS is charging even with the $5.85 bond fee.


This is de rigeur with UPS though, their extortion fees are usually random, and have no relation to the fees listed on the website. Like I said earlier, I have had UPS charge me MORE than the original retail value of a used item in brokerage fees alone, and I've had them flat out refuse to allow me to do the customs brokerage myself (claiming they already did it). Their only response to any complaint or even showing them their own fees on paper was to tell me to either pay it or refuse shipment.


----------

